

Ask HN: What are some good developers conferences? - nategraves

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good, general purpose development conference? I went to WWDC and Google IO last year and both are (unsurprisingly) very platform specific. So, I'm hoping to find something more general; although a good language oriented conference would be fine too.
======
runjake
OSCON has been great, in my experience. There's a wide variety of stuff to
jump into:

<http://www.oscon.com/oscon2011>

------
Hovertruck
<http://codeconf.com/> should be awesome

~~~
nategraves
That does look like it could be really interesting

